# More SV steak, this time picanha



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 26, 2022)

Apologies to keep on with the SV beef posts, but my local store had a bunch of prime picanha's for $10.49/lb so I picked one up and decided to try it in the SV. 

Turned out delicious. Dry brined the night before. Gave them the bath for a couple of hours at 125 and sear finished on the Weber Kettle. I've never had a bad picanha and this was no exception, just even easier thanks to the SV. Cheers and thanks for looking!


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 26, 2022)

Looking good!  Sirloin and SV is a great combination. Bear in mind that a couple of hours at a SV bath temp of 125° is okay... But from a safety standpoint, food cooking at temperatures below 130°F isn't cooking at all, it's just being warmed. The bacteria we are trying to remove from cooking thrive from around 40°F  to 126°F when they stop multiplying, *but they don't start dying quickly until around 130°F.*  The upper end food safety temp is usually listed at 140°F but that is kind of a built in safety factor.

For this reason, the minimum SV bath recommended by McGee, Baldwin, Kenji and the folks at Serious Eats is 130°F.  What you don't want to do is cook meat at 125° for 4 or more hours.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2022)

The meat is so red it looks aged. 
Absolutely delicious!
Thirdeye has a good point, it is not safe to SV below 130. I usually set mine to 132 just to be safe.
That being said you only SV’d it for 2 hours, then seared it, so I’d definitely take a plate!
Al


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 26, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Looking good!  Sirloin and SV is a great combination. Bear in mind that a couple of hours at a SV bath temp of 125° is okay... But from a safety standpoint, food cooking at temperatures below 130°F isn't cooking at all, it's just being warmed. The bacteria we are trying to remove from cooking thrive from around 40°F  to 126°F when they stop multiplying, *but they don't start dying quickly until around 130°F.*  The upper end food safety temp is usually listed at 140°F but that is kind of a built in safety factor.
> 
> For this reason, the minimum SV bath recommended by McGee, Baldwin, Kenji and the folks at Serious Eats is 130°F.  What you don't want to do is cook meat at 125° for 4 or more hours.


Good to know! Thanks for the tip!


SmokinAl said:


> The meat is so red it looks aged.
> Absolutely delicious!
> Thirdeye has a good point, it is not safe to SV below 130. I usually set mine to 132 just to be safe.
> That being said you only SV’d it for 2 hours, then seared it, so I’d definitely take a plate!
> Al


Thanks Al! I'll bump it up a little next time. Love how the dry brine brings out that deep red color


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 26, 2022)

Looks great! I am loving my SV cooker. 
Jim


----------



## tbern (Jul 26, 2022)

that looks delicious!!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 26, 2022)

That is an excellent cut of beef and you did it full justice. Absolutely beautiful. I'd tear up a few pounds of that   Don't sweat the SV threads. Heck, all I do is grill and smoke for the most part and I rarely get yelled at so you're well within bounds to keep showing off that perfectly cooked meat.

Robert


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 26, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> That is an excellent cut of beef and you did it full justice. Absolutely beautiful. I'd tear up a few pounds of that   Don't sweat the SV threads. Heck, all I do is grill and smoke for the most part and I rarely get yelled at so you're well within bounds to keep showing off that perfectly cooked meat.
> 
> Robert


Yes, but you have fire being shot at you from beer bottles while you grill...The rest of us just grill .


----------



## LoydB (Jul 27, 2022)

Looks great! What store?


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 27, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Looks great! I am loving my SV cooker.
> Jim


Thanks Jim! They really are a fun toy to have


tbern said:


> that looks delicious!!


Thank you! It was very tasty!


tx smoker said:


> That is an excellent cut of beef and you did it full justice. Absolutely beautiful. I'd tear up a few pounds of that   Don't sweat the SV threads. Heck, all I do is grill and smoke for the most part and I rarely get yelled at so you're well within bounds to keep showing off that perfectly cooked meat.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! Appreciate the kind words! 


LoydB said:


> Looks great! What store?


HEB in Cedar Park


----------



## LoydB (Jul 28, 2022)

Awesome, same deal at the one at Southpark Meadows. Thanks.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 28, 2022)

Good looking Picanha!  Save me a plate!!

- Jason


----------

